# Олег Добротин



## Borhard (22 Апр 2011)

В связи вопросом по ебей,нашел сайт Олега,
мне очень понравилось ,имхо ,очень хороший пример своего сайта,
показа своих возможностей,исполнение ,инструменты, жанры всё со вкусом ,особенно актуальны примеры с миди и джаз,трио - ну просто Здорово,Большое Спасибо.
С искренним Уважением.
http://olegdobrotin.com/?page_id=26


----------



## oleg45120 (22 Апр 2011)

Большое спасибо! Сайт делал сам.

Кстати, очень хочется увидеть пожелания по улучшению сайта. 
Ну и по творчеству интересно отзывы почитать


----------

